# Charlie Sheen makes his way to a medical building with his girlfriend Natalie Kenly 11.03.2011 (x8)



## Mandalorianer (13 März 2011)

:nospam:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


THX to Alison


----------



## beachkini (13 März 2011)

entweder sind es charlies lieblingsschuhe oder er spart für schlechte zeiten wo er jetzt arbeitslos ist 

danke für die pics!


----------



## Q (14 März 2011)

no spam?  ok, dann sag ich "Gute Besserung"


----------

